# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Ali Pashë Tepelena, Luani i Janinës

## YlliRiaN

Nuk asnje dyshim se figura me e rendesishme dhe me e famshme e historiografise Shqiptare neper kohera eshte figura e Ali Pashe Tepelenes, Pashait Shqiptar, sundues te Shqiperise se Mesme dhe Jugore, te fundshekullit te 18 deri me 1822.
Ali Pashe Tepelena qe mendohet te kete lindur diku mes intervalit te 1740 deri me 1750, ishte bir i nje familje aristokrate Shqiptare nga Tepelena. Gjyshi i Ali Pashes i qujatur Mukhtar, ishte nje komandant i zoti ne ushtrine Osmane, gje te cilen ai e pati treguar ne rrethimin e Korfuzit me 1716. I jati i Mukhtarit, Muçoja (apo Mustafai) ka qene Be nga Gjirokastra dhe besohet te kete qene muteselim (nen-guvernator) i nahijes se Tepelenes qytet qe ishte pjese e Sanxhakut (rrethit) te Vlores.TPF2F[2]PT
Mukhtari, gjyshi i Aliut si Be qe ishte, kishte nen kontrollin e tij prona dhe ushtare te shumte. Me vdekjen e Mukhtarit, titulli i Beut dhe pronat e Mukhtarit i kaluan te jatit te Aliut, Veliut. Gjate nje sherr qe Veliu i jati i Aliut pati me kusheririn e tij te pare, Islam Beun qe ishte edhe mutessarrif i Delvines, coi ne vrasjen e Islamit nga Veliu me 1759, gje qe coi Porten e Larte (ne Stamboll) qe pas 3 vitesh ta caktoje Veliun si mutessarrif i Delvines.TPF3F[3]PT
Ali Pasha qe u lind ne kete rreth aristokratik Shqiptar qe nje raport ndaj Hapsubrgeve te 1783 permendet se familja e Aliut ishte familja me nobel e Toskeve te te gjithe EpiritTPF4F[4]PT nuk pati fat qe te gezoje shume. Ne moshen 10 vjecare vdekja e babait te Aliut e coi familjen e tij qe te gjendet e vetme ne mes te kater rrugeve, te braktisur dhe varferuar. Familjes se mbetur pa burre te Aliut, armiqte e te atit te tij filluan qe ti benin lloj-lloj poshtersishe. Per kete arsye, e ema e Aliut, Hankoja qe rridhte nga fshati i KonicesTPF5F[5]PT, tashme u detyrua qe te marre rrolin e burrereshes ne familje dhe u

mundua qe te mbronte nderin dhe pronat e saja nga armiqte e te shoqit. Por ne nje konfrontimet qe ajo pati me bandat e KardhiqioteveTPF6F[6]PT dhe Harmoveve, ajo ra viktime e pabesise se Kardhiqioteve qe e turperuan Hankon sebashku me te motren e Aliut, Shanicen duke i marre peng dhe cnderuar.
Aliu i vogel qe ne kete kohe mendohet qe te kete qene mes 10 deri me 15 vjec arriti qe te shpetoje nga kurthi i Kardhiqoteve, por pasiqe ai ishte i pafuqishem dhe i vogel, ai nuk mundi qe te shpetonte dot nenen dhe motren e tij nga poshtersite e Kardhiqoteve. Motra dhe e ema e Alit u lirua nga Kardhiqotet vetem pasi nje tregtar Grek nga Gjirokastra shkoi ne Kardhiq dhe i pagoi Kardhiqotet per lirimin e dy femrave te marra peng.
Hidherimi qe Aliu i vogel morri ne shpirt nga kjo poshtersi, dhe kerkesa e Hankos per te marr hak per nenen e tij, ndoshta ishin edhe shkaqet kryesore qe cuan Aliun qe te rritej si nje djale ambicioz dhe me inspirime ne jete. Duke qene se ai rridhte nga nje familje e varfer, por me tradite aristokratike, Aliu rinine e tij sipas shume tregimesh e nisi si bandit qe shquhej per trimeri dhe zgjuarsi. Ne kohen e rinise se Aliut Shqiperia e Mesme policohej nga armatolet qe ishin mercenare Greko-ortodoks, qe shquheshin per kurrupsion dhe hajdutllek te madh mes tyre.
Ali Pasha sipas disa tregimesh mendohet qe te kete qene kryetar i nje bande cubash me ndikim në Thesali dhe anës se maleve të Pindit gjate rinise. Perderisa keto krahina ne ate kohe administroheshin nga Pashallëku i Beratit me në krye Ahmet Kurt Pashën, nje dite, Aliu u zu rob dhe e pru në Berat. Pashait te Beratit, Ahmetit, i bëri shume përshtypje bukurija dhe mencuria e Aliut. Per kete arsye Ahmeti, e punesoi Aliun si roje personale ne shtepine e tij. Por pas disa kohesh pune ne Pashallekun e Beratit, Aliu qe transmetohet te jete merzitur me Pashain, te cilit ai i kerkoi vajzen e tij, por qe
Pashai ia rrefuzoi, u largua nga Berati dhe u bashkua me shoket e tij te mehershem. Me pas Aliu kaloi ne Delvine ku aty u martua me te bijen e Kapllan Pashes, (Pashait te Delvines qe ishte ne lufte me Ahmet Kurtin), Gjylsymen. Duke qene i ri ne moshe (24 vjec) dhe nje njeri me ambicje dhe zgjuarsi, Kapllani pa tek Aliu nje njeri te afte per te bijen e tij.
Disa kohe pas marteses se Aliut ne Delvine, i vjerri i Aliut, Kapllani, vdiq. Vendin e Kapllanit e zuri kunati i Aliut, qe quhej Ali dhe ishte martuar me te motren e Aliut, Shanicen. Por kunati i Aliut pas pak kohesh vdiq ne nje konflikt, kurse i vellai i tij Selimi nuk u lejua qe te behej Pasha nga Padishau i Stambollit, keshtu qe posti i shkoi Aliut nga Tepelena. Pak kohe pas marrjes se postit te Pashait te DelvinesTPF7F[7]PT, me 1787, Ali Pashes iu caktua posti i Derbendler Bashbugut (shefi i policise se rrugeve malore). Zotesia e Aliut dhe sinqeriteti i tij ne pune jo vetem qe shtoi besimin e Portes se Larte ne aftesite e Aliut, por mbi te gjitha i solli zonave qe ai policonte qetesi dhe siguri qe kishte munguar prej kohesh, kjo fale ndershkimeve te rrepta qe Aliu iu dha hajduteve e kacakeve te kohes. Duke rekrutuar nje force Shqiptaresh te perbere nga 4.000 veta, Aliu vendosi rregull qe nga Janina e deri ne Thermofilat. Duke pasur kete post, sebashku me postin e mutessarrifit te sanxhakut te Terhalles te cilin Aliu e kishte marre ne , Aliu marshoi drejt Janines me 1788 ku zoteronte anarkia.
Marre nga:
Ali Pashë Tepelena, Luani i Janinës
Permbledhje nga: Olsi Jazexhi

----------


## YlliRiaN

Me marrjen e Janines, Ali Pashe Tepelena, filloi edhe ndertimin e shtetit autonom Shqiptar qe do te shtrihej nga Durresi ne Veri deri ne gjirin e Korintit ne Jug. Duke nenshtruar Konicen, Permetin, Kelcyren, Libohoven, Arten dhe me vone me acarimet e Osmaneve me Bushatllinjte e Shkodres dhe fuqite Evropjane, Aliu morri kazane e Korces, nenshtroi Himaren, Gjirokastren, Beratin, Vloren dhe Delvinen.
Ne kete periudhe Aliu i vuri nje vemendje te madhe infrastruktures se vendit. Ai ndertoi rruge, hane, ura e ndertesa te reja neper fshatra e qytete. Sic shume agjente, e visitor Evropjan transmetuan ne kohe te Aliut, ne Pashallekun e tij nje mireqenie dhe ringjallje e tere kulturore morri pjese. Sipas Hobhousonit (1813) Aliu e beri zakon qe ta vizitonte cdo fshat e qytet te Pashallekut te tij, te pakten njehere ne vit. Duke ruajtur nje autonomi te gjere nga qeveria e Stambollit, Aliu diti me saktesi sesi te shuaje konfliktet, vjedhjet dhe hajdutlleqet ne Pashallekun e tij, dhe u soll si nje princ i vertete. Kujdesja e Aliut per infrastrukturen dhe zhvillimin e Shqiperise ne kohe te tij, coi ne lindjen e nje vale te madhe artizanesh, zejtaresh, tregtaresh dhe per me teper shume vizitoresh te huaj u shtyne qe te vizitonin Shqiperine.
Nga kapitali i Pashallekut te Aliut, Janines tregtare dhe agjente tregtare nga Venecja, Ankona, Padua etj, vendosen lidhjet e tyre qe ne ate kohe u shqua per pasurine e madhe. Nga Janina tekstile, mendafsh, flori, argjend e shpata dhe arme u eksportuan per ne Itali dhe viset e Ballkanit.TPF10F[10]PT Limone, portokalle, lesh e vaj ulliri qe shpesh vinin nga Saranda e Delvina u kaluan ne kohe te Aliut nga Janina per ne tregjet e Evropes. Ndersa kafeja, sheqeri erdhen ne Janine nga Trieste, rrobat erdhen nga Gjermania dhe Franca. Ne kete kohe portet e Durresit, Vlores e Prevezes sherbyen si pikat me te rendesishme nga ku mallrat i erdhen kapitalit te Ali Pashes.
Pasuria ne kohen e sundimit te Ali Pashes ne Janine u shtua shume. Sipas Cifutit te konvertuar ne Islam, Ibrahim Mansur EffenideseTPF11F[11]PT, qe sherbeu si sekretar i Aliut, Ali Pasha vete personalisht kishte mese 500.000 dele dhe 600.000 dhi.TPF12F[12]PT Ne kohen e Aliut, fushat e Terhalles dhe Larises qe me pare rronin ne frike dhe skamje, u mbushen plot me drith e prodhime bujqesore. Edhe pse ligjet Osmane te kohes e ndalonin eksportin dhe monopolizimin e grurit, vizitore te kohes se Aliut vune ne dukje se Aliu ishte nje nga biznesmenet dhe eksportuesit me te medhenje te grurit ne Pashallekun e tij.
Tajar Zavalani, 1966, 151
 Salamanga, 1959
Emri i tij ishte: Samson Cerfleer de Mendelsheim. Ai ishte cifut nga Strasburgu
Nese perpara ardhjes se Aliut ne pushtet ne trevat e Shqiperise, shume veta nuk paguanin taksat ndaj shtetit (Osman) me ardhjen e Aliut sistemi i taksave u riperteri ne te gjithe vendin. Aliu pervec taskave qe njerezit duhet te paguanin ndaj qeverise se Stambollit, vuri edhe taksa per pashallekun e tij, taksa me te cilat ai mbante shtetin dhe investimet ne vend. Personat qe rrefuzonin te paguanin taksat u ndershkuan shume rrepte nga Aliu qe i burgoste dhe denonte rrepte ata qe nuk paguanin detyrimet.
Pervec permiresimeve ekonomike, Aliu mbante nje elite te gjere intelektuale ne pallatin e tij. Sekretaret e Ali Pashes ne shume raste ishin Grek te shkolluar, Evropjan te konvertuar ne Islam, dhe Shqiptare me eksperience. Pasiqe jetonte ne Janine ku kishte shume Greker, gjuha zyrtare qe Aliu perdorte ne pallatin e tij per dokumentime ishte Greqishtja dhe Turqishtja, pasiqe Shqipja nuk kishte zhvilluar nje alfabet te qarte te vetin. Por gjuha e perditshme qe Aliu perdorte ne ishte Shqipja te cilen Aliu e perdori per dokumentimet e tij, por duke e shkruar me germa Greke.TPF13F[13]PT
Ne kohen e pashallekut te Aliut ne Janine, Janina u kthye ne qendren me te edukuar te te gjithe Ballkanit. Ne Janine u shkolluan me mijera Shqiptare, Grek e Turq. Me dhjetra shkolla u hapen, shkolla ne te cilat edhe shumica e rilindasve Shqiptare te shekullit te 19-20 u edukuan.
Ne fushen e administrates se Aliut, nuk duhet te harrohet Divani qe ai themeloi per administrimin e shtetit te tij, ku rrolin e kryeministrit te Aliut e luante Omer Pashe Vrioni qe ishte edhe kryekomandant i ushtrise se Aliut.TPF14F[14]PT
Ne politike Aliu e tregoi veten e tij si nje nga pashallaret me te afte te kohes se tij. Ashtu si edhe Mehmet Ali Pashe Cami ne Egjypt, Ali Pasha ishte ne gjendje qe Pashallekun e tij ta kthente ne nje shtet kuazi te pavarur nga Osmanet. Nga Janina, Aliu hynte ne marreveshie me Ruset, Anglezet e Francezet kur te donte ai, dhe pashallekun e tij e konsideronte si token e tij dhe jo si toke Turke. Edhe pse Ali Pasha mbante marredhenie te mira me Porten e Larte, sidomos me Valide Sulltanin (nenen e Sulltanit), te ciles ai i dergonte edhe dhurata here pas here, ai ishte virtualisht i pavarur nga Stambolli. Per kete edhe Anglezet, Francezet e Ruset derguan ambasadoret e tyre ne Janine, qe iu drejtonin Ali Pashes ne termat e nje princi te pavarur.
Duke qene i shkathet dhe i mprehte ne politike, Ali Pasha diti ne shume raste sesi ti luaje Anglezet kunder Francezeve, dhe ne shume raste te marre edhe ndihma e dhurata prej atyre, duke iu premtuar aleanca dhe mbeshtetje.
Ne kohen kur ne Evrope lufta me Napoleon Bonaparti ishte ne maksimum, Aliu ishte ne kontroll te plote te Shqiperise Jugore dhe te Mesme me bijte e tij mutassarrif ne Tërhalle dhe Lepant (Mukhtari dhe Veliu). Ne keto kohe Aliu pati kontakte te gjera me Anglezet dhe Francezet me te cilet ne 1797 pati edhe kontaktin e pare.TPF15F[15]PT Pushtimet e Francezeve ne detin Jon, te: Prevezes, Vonices, Pargës dhe Butrinti qe me pare ishin koloni Veneciane e coi Aliun qe te hyje ne kontakt me Francezet duke i pergezuar ata. Ne kete kohe, Aliu qe arriti te marre ndihma militare dhe leje per te dale ne det nga Francezet, e cuan ate qe te shtypte kryengritjet ne Himarë, gje per te cilen, Porta e Larte e shperbleu Aliun me titullin Asllan  Luan.
Sulmi i Francezeve ne Egjypt e coi shtetin Osman qe te hynte ne lufte me Frenget, gje e cila shtyu edhe Aliun qe te sulmoj Prevezen dhe Vonicen dhe te detyroje Francezet

----------


## YlliRiaN

qe te dorezohen. Me kete fitore mbi Frenget dhe me rregullimin e mevonshem te marredhenieve Turko-Frenge, Sulltan Selimi i III e gradoi ate si guvernator te te gjithe Rumelise (te tokave Osmane ne Evrope) me qender ne Manastir, ne Prill te 1802. Ambicjet e Aliut per ta larguar Francen nga deti Jon e cuan ate qe te hyje ne aleance me Angline qe ashtu si Aliu donte te largonte Francezët nga ishujt e detit Jon. Bashkepunimi i Aliut me Anglezet e cuan ate qe te marre ndihme militare nga Anglia, ku ndermjet te tjerash ai morri nje dhuratë prej 20 topash.
Ne fushen e religjionit Ali Pasha, ashtu si edhe shumica e Shqiptareve te kohes se tij ishin, praktikuan Islamin si fene zyrtare te pashallekut, qe ishte feja e rraces sunduese - Shqiptare. Pervec Shqiptareve Musliman, ne pashallekun e Aliut kishte edhe Grek Ortodoks dhe disa Cifute. Edhe pse Greket Ortodoks gezonin lirite e parapara nga Islami, shpesh shume prifterinje Grek u ankonin se Aliu ishte shume i dhene pas Shehjlereve dhe Dervisheve, dhe sipas shume bashkekohesve te tij, ai iu dhuronte atyre shume para. Edhe pse ka disa tregime qe rrefejne per Aliun qe te kete detyruar disa Grekofile Shqiptare qe te Shqiptarizohen / Islamizohen me force, e verteta eshte se Aliu ishte shume tolerant ndaj jo-Islamo / Shqiptareve ne Pashallekun e tij, saqe tregohet se ai i lejonte Grekerit Ortodoks qe te vishnin rroba ekstravagante ne kohen e tij (edhe pse kjo nuk lejohej nga ligjet e kohes), gje qe e coi edhe nje Dervish qe te ankohet tek Aliu per tolerancen e madhe qe ai tregonte per ata.TPF16F[16]PT Te njejten tolerance fetare ne e gjejme nga Aliu edhe ne Haremin e tij, qe sic transmetohet Aliu ne ate kishte nje Shqiptare Kristiane nga Tepelena, qe Aliu e lejonte te kryente ritet e saja fetare ne pallatin e tij, me prifterinje.TPF17F[17]PT
Megjithate ne sarajet e Ali Pashe Tepelenes shume Evropjane pranuan Islamin. Nder ata ne mund te kujtojme Marko Kurinin qe ishte premtuar qe te behej Peshkop i Bombeit ne Indi, por pasiqe ai sherbeu si sekretar i Napoleon Bonapartit per disa kohe ne Egjypt, me vone gjate nje rruge per ne Evrope ai u morr si skllav nga disa pirate Ulqinak, te cilet e shiten ne Janine. Ali Pasha qe e bleu Kurinin si skllav, e Islamizoi ate dhe me pas e punesoi ne sarajet e tija. Si pasoje e pranimit te Islamit, Kurini e ktheu emrin e tij ne Mehmed EffendiTPF18F[18]PT.
Megjithe tolerancen qe Aliu tregonte per fete, dhe sipas disa tregimeve qe flitet edhe per konsumimin e alkolit nga ai, vizitoret qe vizitonin Aliun gjate Ramazanit ne Tepelene, njoftojne se Aliu agjeronte te gjithe Ramazanin, dhe gjate vizitave qe Aliu bente ne Tepelene, ne vendin e rinise se tij, ai behej konservativ ne fe.TPF19F[19]PT Edhe pse shkrues si puna e Haxhi Serretit e tregonin luften e Aliut kunder tradhetareve Suliote qe luftuan ne krah te Grekerve dhe Frengeve, si lufte kunder qafirave (te pafeve), faktet ne kete argument nuk jane shume bindes.
Ne fundin e jetes se tij, tregohet qe Aliu i eshte kthyer shume fese, devocionit fetar dhe mesimeve te Islamit. Sipas Ibrahim Mansur Effendise, Aliu fundin e jetes se tij e kaloi prane nje mistiku Persian (Sheikh Ali), te cilit pas vdekjes, Aliu i ndertoi edhe nje mazoleum.

----------


## YlliRiaN

Fragmente nga jeta ne Pashallekun e Aliut
Tokë e Shqipërisë! Lere shikimin tim të derdhet në ty
Në ty, me njerëz të ashper kujdestarë
Kryqët bien, minaret lartësohen
(Lord Bajron, Peligrinazhi i Chaild Haroldit)
Jeta ne Pashallekun e Ali Pashes, ishte nje jete mjaft e bukur me ngjyra orientale Shqiptare qe ndezi shume kureshtjet e orientalisteve qe edhe shkruan per ate. Bukuria e Shqiptareve, krenaria e tyre, kultura e ndryshme nga ajo e Evropes, dhe per me teper zgjuarsia dhe personaliteti i Ali Pashes ishin nga faktoret me terheqes qe udhetare Evropjan si Bajroni, gjeten ne Pashallekun e Ali Pashes. Historite qe bashkekohes te Aliut shkruan per bemat e tij jane te shumta Shume jane te pabesueshme, prekese, por qe ne fund tregojne karakterin e Ali Pashes dhe te jetes ne pashallekun Shqiptare te Janines. Bajroni nder te tjera ne kujtimet e tija kujton se:
Nuk do të harroj kurre ditën kur hym në Tepelenë, ne oren pese të mbremjes, ndërsa dielli ishte duke perënduar. Më erdhi në mëndje, me pak ndryshime në veshjen, përshkrimi i Branstone Castle në nje nga librat e Walter Scott. Veshja ndryshon mbas kombësise së trimave që janë në shërbim të Vezirit. Shqiptarët kanë petkun ma të mrekullueshëm të botës me fustanellën e bardhë, me jelekun prej kadifeje të qendisur me ar, me xhamadanin prej stofe të zezë dhe me koburen dhe kamën me doreza prej argjendi të punuar. Tartarët me qylafet e gjatë mbi krye; Turqët me çallmat dhe kaftanët e veshun me gëzof përmbrënda. Te gjithe këto kostume të bukur plot ngjyra dhe shkëlqim, ashtu edhe banesa e Ali pashës formonin nji pamje fort të kandshme për nje të huej. Më futën në nje dhomë që ishte shtrue mjaft bukur dhe Sekretari i Vezirit më pyeti për shëndetin mbas modës turke. Nuk më lejuan të paguaj as për fjetjen, as për ushqimin dhe as për ndonje send tjetër.TPF20F[20]PT
Kurse Hobhousi shkruante rreth Aliut:
Veziri ishte nji burrë i shkurtën dhe mjaft i trashë. Kishte nji fytyrë shume të kendshme me cipë të bardhë dhe trajtë të rrumbullakët. Syte i kishte të kaltërt me lëvizje të shpejta që të banin me kuptuar menjiherë se nuk gjindesh përpara nji Pashai oriental. Mjekrën e kishte të bardhë dhe të gjatë sa i binte përmbi gjoksin... Na priti me nji kortezi të jashtezakonshme dhe na mori aq me të mirë sa me na quajtur djem te tij. Ishte fare në qejf për nje njeri ne ate pozitë. Në sa vise të Turqise që vizituem nuk pashë nje pasha tjetër të qeshte në ate mënyrë. Nuk kishte ndonji roje të posaçme, por vetëm katër a pesë djem të veshun me petkun e bukur shqiptar dhe me flokët e gjatë që u binin mbi supe.TPF21F[21]PT
TP20[20]PT P. Eunell, - Vjerrsha, letre dhe flete te zgjedhuna nga ditari i Lord Byron. Londer 1949 (marre nga: Zavalni, 1966)
TP21[21]PT Hobhouse, 1813, 97 7

----------


## YlliRiaN

Prostituta qe u kthye ne Shenjtore
Nje nga ngjarjet qe shumica e Evropjaneve vune shenim ne mbresat e tyre ne Pashallekun e Ali Pashes, ishte edhe historia e Grekes Frosine dhe birit te Aliut, Mukhtarit. Sipas tregimeve, mesohet se djali i Aliut, Mukhtari ishte qejfli i madh. Duke u nisur nga ky fakt, nje Greke e quajtur Frosine, qe ishte gruaja e nje tregtari Grek, ishte nje nga shume femrat qe shkonin me Mukhtarin. Duke patur deshiren e saj qe ta vidhte Mukhtarin sa me shume qe ajo mundtte, Frosina nje dite iu lut Mukhtarit qe ishte ne dashuri me ate si i cmendur, qe ti jepte asaj unazen e floririt qe Mukhtar Pasha mbante. Mukhtari i verbuar nga pasionet, kujtoi se Frosina ia kerkonte atij kete unaze ne shenje dashurie, por Frosina ne te vertet pasiqe ia morri unazen Mukhtarit, shkoi menjehere tek nje argjendar per ta shitur mallin e marre.
Argjendari qe e pa unazen qe Frosina ia coi atij, pasiqe e kuptoi vleren e madhe te saj, shkoi menjehere ne pallatin e Pashait per ta shitur kete mall te cmuar tek gruaja e Mukhtarit, Pashoja. Pashoja qe e njohu unazen e te shoqit, u be si e marre dhe e pyeti argjendarin se kujt ia kishte marre ai kete unaze. Argjendari i tregoi se ia kishte dhene grekja Frosine. Pashoja si grua e ndershme dhe me dinjitet, qe tashme ishte ne kulmet e xhelozise, shkoi menjehere tek i jati i Mukhtarit, Aliu dhe i tregoi atij historine. Ne kete kohe, Mukhtari u therrit nga Stambolli per te shtypur Pashain e Adrianopojes ne Turqi qe ishte cuar ne rrebelim. Aliu qe u informua nga nusja e birit te tij Pashoja, per herezite e te shoqit me putanat Greke, pasiqe kreu nje hetim dhe i gjeti te gjitha prostitutat me te cilat i biri shkonte, i morri ato, i lidhi dhe i mbyti ne liqenin e Janines per shkak te pabesive bashkeshortore dhe prostitucionit qe ato kryenin, i cili sipas Aliut dhe ligjeve te kohes ishte nje krim i madh.
Greket qe i urrenin Shqiptaret ne kulm, ndershkimin e prostitutave Greke dhe te Frosines, i kthyen ne terma fetare, dhe per kete arsye Kisha Ortodokse Greke e shpalli prostituten Frosine Shenjtore, duke shtuar edhe metej urrejtjen Greke kunder Shqiptareve, tashme te shenjterizuar me nje prostitute, dhe duke satanizuar Shqiptaret dhe Ali Pashen te cilit Greket i dhane pershkrime si gjarper, satana etj.TPF22F[22]PT
Hakmarrja ndaj Kardhiqoteve
Si Shqiptar i ndershem dhe me gjak qe ishte, Aliu qe nga vegjelia e tij, mbajti me vete gjithnje nje enderr ne vete, ate te marrjes se hakut per nenen dhe motren e tij qe ishin cnderuar nga Kardhiqotet kur ai ishte ende i vogel. Deri në shtratin e vdekjes Hankoja, e ema, i kujtonte Aliut turpin qe i kishin vene Kardhiqotet asaj dhe i kerkonte atij qe tia vinte nderin ne vend. Dhe momenti i venjes se nderit ne vend i erdhi Aliut me 1812, mbi 40 vjet pas turperimit qe

----------


## YlliRiaN

Hakmarrja ndaj Kardhiqoteve
Si Shqiptar i ndershem dhe me gjak qe ishte, Aliu qe nga vegjelia e tij, mbajti me vete gjithnje nje enderr ne vete, ate te marrjes se hakut per nenen dhe motren e tij qe ishin cnderuar nga Kardhiqotet kur ai ishte ende i vogel. Deri në shtratin e vdekjes Hankoja, e ema, i kujtonte Aliut turpin qe i kishin vene Kardhiqotet asaj dhe i kerkonte atij qe tia vinte nderin ne vend. Dhe momenti i venjes se nderit ne vend i erdhi Aliut me 1812, mbi 40 vjet pas turperimit qe Kardhiqotet i kishin bere familjes se tij.
TP22[22]PT Fleeming, 1999, 168


Per kete ai rrethoi Kardhiqin dhe ekzekutoi 60 vete te cilet i kishte marre peng. Me pas Aliu hyri në qytet në krye të ushtrise dhe iu kërkoi që të gjithe burrat ti përuleshin. Gjashteqind burra të çarmatosur i shkuan atij përpara dhe i ofruan njohjen si sundimtar te tyre, te nje Han jashte Kardhiqit (Hani i Valias, ndermjet Kardhiqit dhe Janines). Aliu i quajti Kardhiqiotet vellezër dhe djem të tij, dhe i fali. Por mes fytyrave te atyre qe ai pa ne ate tubim, ai njohu ata që i kishin poshteruar nenën. I ndezur nga ndjenja e hakmarrjes, Aliu u dha urdhër ushtarve të tij qe ta rrethonin hanin dhe të masakronin te gjashteqind burrat. Por ushtarët e Aliut rrefuzuan me qelluar mbi njerez të çarmatosur. Per kete arsye, disa Greker të kryesuar nga Thanas Vaja, e kryen gjakmarrjen kunder gjashteqind Kardhiqiotve.
Renia e

----------


## YlliRiaN

Renia e Pashallekut te Janines
Ardhja ne pushtet ne Stamboll e Sulltan Mahmudit te II, pervec te tjerash i solli shtetit Osman ri-centralizimin e kontrollit nga Stambolli. Mahmudi qe ne jeten e tij perjetoi rrevoltat e Jenicereve ne Stamboll, u be i vendosur ne shkaterrimin e tyre dhe te cdo fuqie tjeter ne shtetin Osman. Ne kete kohe Pashallaret te ndryshem kishin krijuar shtete nen  shtete ne Devletin Osman. Nder keta, dy me te fuqishmit mund te shihen dy pashallaret toske Shqiptare, njeri ishte Mehmet Ali Pasha i Egjyptit, dhe i dyti Ali Pashe Tepelena i Janines.
Per kete arsye qe me 1812 Ali Pasha u shpall si shkarkuar nga posti i mutessarifit te Janines dhe u urdherua qe te shkoje ne Tepelene, por me nderhyrjen e Anglise Aliu mbijetoi. Duke patur paranoje nga planet e ardhshme te Stambollit, Ali Pasha iu dha dore te lire militanteve Greke ne trevat e tija qe te benin rremujra kunder Stambollit. Por Greket nga ana tjeter, pasiqe arriten edhe qe te depertojne ne pallatin e Ali Pashes, shpresonin qe ta shfrytezonin luften e Ali Pashes me Turqit ne dobi te tyre.
Nderkohe, nje pasha Shqiptar qe quhej Ismail Pasho Beu pronat te cilit i ishin marre nga Ali Pashe Tepelena, pas shume ankesave qe ai beri ne Porten e Larte, dhe pas nje atentati te deshtuar qe Ali Pasha beri kunder tij, arriti qe te kete audience me Sulltanin te cilit i tregoi per demet qe i kishte bere Ali Pasha. Sulltan Mahmudi pas kesaj audience, dhe me deshiren e tij per te centralizuar pushtetin ne shtetin Osman, e shpalli Ali Pashen dhe bijte e tij si te jashteligjshem.
Per kete arsye, ne qershor te 1820, nje ushtri e komanduar nga Ismail Pasho Beu sulmoi Janinen. Ne kete kohe shume gjenerale te Aliut e dezertuan ate, nder ata 15.000 veta me Omer Bej Vrionin. Forcat bashibozuke (policore) te Aliut bene nje rrezistence te dobet, gje qe e detyroi Ali Pashen qe me besniket e tij te mbyllet ne dy keshtjella prane qytetit. Gjithashtu, djemte e Aliut; Veliu dhe Myftari ne kete lufte u dorezuan shpejte. Nen udheheqjen e Hurshid Pashes nga Morea qe ishte armik personal i Aliut dhe forcave te Bushatllinjve nga Shkodra rrezistenca e tij u be e pashprese. Per kete arsye Ali Pasha filloi negociatat e dorezimit ne menyre qe ti falej jeta, por Hurshid Pasha e mashtroi ate dhe ushtaret e tij e vrane Aliun ne momentet kur ai e kuptoi se ishte tradhetuar.
Vdekja e Aliut, dhe perqendrimi i ushtrive Osmane dhe Shqiptare ne lufte kunder Ali Pashes, i dhane shans rrebeleve Grek qe te fillonin dhunen e tyre ne Epir dhe Greqi per krijimin e shtetit Helen. Ne kete rrebelim shume Shqiptare ortodokse morren

pjese, si suliotet Marko Bocari etj, te cilet luftuan perkrah Grekerve per krijimin e shtetit fondamentalist Helen, shtet i cili me vone do te shtypte dhe vriste Shqiptaret egersisht, pervec debimeve masive dhe masakrave qe ky shtet do te bente kunder Shqiptareve Musliman ne Epirin e Jugut dhe te Veriut, egersi qe ne i pame edhe ne shek. e XX dhe po e shohim ne te XXI. Shume nga ata Shqiptare ortodoks qe luftuan per Grekun, me pas u helenizuan dhe humben lidhjet e tyre Shqiptare, keshtuqe sot Greket, suliote si Marko Bocari etj, i shpallin heronje Grek.

----------


## alibaba

Plako e dimë fare mirë që Ali Pashë Tepelena është një figurë e rëndësishme e historisë sonë.

Por ke parasysh 3 gjëra:

1. Kur për Aliun shkruan Olsi Jazexhiu, veçsa ia zbeh imazhin e ndritshëm që ka pasur.

2. Aliu nuk ishte më i rëndësishmi, por dikund aty mes të rëndësishmëve.

3. Ke pasur referenca tjera për të shkruar për Aliun, (jo nga Olsi Jazexhiu që është deklaruar arab)

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

> Renia e Pashallekut te Janines
> Ardhja ne pushtet ne Stamboll e Sulltan Mahmudit te II, pervec te tjerash i solli shtetit Osman ri-centralizimin e kontrollit nga Stambolli. Mahmudi qe ne jeten e tij perjetoi rrevoltat e Jenicereve ne Stamboll, u be i vendosur ne shkaterrimin e tyre dhe te cdo fuqie tjeter ne shtetin Osman. Ne kete kohe Pashallaret te ndryshem kishin krijuar shtete nen  shtete ne Devletin Osman. Nder keta, dy me te fuqishmit mund te shihen dy pashallaret toske Shqiptare, njeri ishte Mehmet Ali Pasha i Egjyptit, dhe i dyti Ali Pashe Tepelena i Janines.
> Per kete arsye qe me 1812 Ali Pasha u shpall si shkarkuar nga posti i mutessarifit te Janines dhe u urdherua qe te shkoje ne Tepelene, por me nderhyrjen e Anglise Aliu mbijetoi. Duke patur paranoje nga planet e ardhshme te Stambollit, Ali Pasha iu dha dore te lire militanteve Greke ne trevat e tija qe te benin rremujra kunder Stambollit. Por Greket nga ana tjeter, pasiqe arriten edhe qe te depertojne ne pallatin e Ali Pashes, shpresonin qe ta shfrytezonin luften e Ali Pashes me Turqit ne dobi te tyre.
> Nderkohe, nje pasha Shqiptar qe quhej Ismail Pasho Beu pronat te cilit i ishin marre nga Ali Pashe Tepelena, pas shume ankesave qe ai beri ne Porten e Larte, dhe pas nje atentati te deshtuar qe Ali Pasha beri kunder tij, arriti qe te kete audience me Sulltanin te cilit i tregoi per demet qe i kishte bere Ali Pasha. Sulltan Mahmudi pas kesaj audience, dhe me deshiren e tij per te centralizuar pushtetin ne shtetin Osman, e shpalli Ali Pashen dhe bijte e tij si te jashteligjshem.
> Per kete arsye, ne qershor te 1820, nje ushtri e komanduar nga Ismail Pasho Beu sulmoi Janinen. Ne kete kohe shume gjenerale te Aliut e dezertuan ate, nder ata 15.000 veta me Omer Bej Vrionin. Forcat bashibozuke (policore) te Aliut bene nje rrezistence te dobet, gje qe e detyroi Ali Pashen qe me besniket e tij te mbyllet ne dy keshtjella prane qytetit. Gjithashtu, djemte e Aliut; Veliu dhe Myftari ne kete lufte u dorezuan shpejte. Nen udheheqjen e Hurshid Pashes nga Morea qe ishte armik personal i Aliut dhe forcave te Bushatllinjve nga Shkodra rrezistenca e tij u be e pashprese. Per kete arsye Ali Pasha filloi negociatat e dorezimit ne menyre qe ti falej jeta, por Hurshid Pasha e mashtroi ate dhe ushtaret e tij e vrane Aliun ne momentet kur ai e kuptoi se ishte tradhetuar.
> Vdekja e Aliut, dhe perqendrimi i ushtrive Osmane dhe Shqiptare ne lufte kunder Ali Pashes, i dhane shans rrebeleve Grek qe te fillonin dhunen e tyre ne Epir dhe Greqi per krijimin e shtetit Helen. Ne kete rrebelim shume Shqiptare ortodokse morren
> 
> pjese, si suliotet Marko Bocari etj, te cilet luftuan perkrah Grekerve per krijimin e shtetit fondamentalist Helen, shtet i cili me vone do te shtypte dhe vriste Shqiptaret egersisht, pervec debimeve masive dhe masakrave qe ky shtet do te bente kunder Shqiptareve Musliman ne Epirin e Jugut dhe te Veriut, egersi qe ne i pame edhe ne shek. e XX dhe po e shohim ne te XXI. Shume nga ata Shqiptare ortodoks qe luftuan per Grekun, me pas u helenizuan dhe humben lidhjet e tyre Shqiptare, keshtuqe sot Greket, suliote si Marko Bocari etj, i shpallin heronje Grek.


kam nje pytje nese ka pergjigjeje ndokush me intereson te dije si eshte e mundure qe te huajte e paraqesin si turke ali pashen kete e pashe ne nje dokumentare per janinen qe udha ne nje tv gjermane ku une mezi prita te degjoj ndonje fjal  te mire per ket shqiptare te famshem per kohen e tije perhabi folsi tha se ishte turk.mire qe si thane serrbe apo greke se kush do reagonte.

----------


## mallakastrioti

Greko-Kanadezi Andre Gerolymatos, professor ne Universitetin Kanadez Simon Fraser University, eshte i specializuar ne historine klasike e moderne, ne ate te luftrave e diplomatike dhe drejton kerkimet historike per Evropen Jugore ne kete universitet.
Ne mes disa veprave te tij, eshte edhe libri Luftrat e Ballkanit ( The Balkan wars)
Autori ne kete liber pershkruan me shume hollesi luftrat dhe historine e serbeve, grekeve , bullgareve e natyrisht te perandorise Turke dhe shkarazi jep ngjarjet e lidhura me shqiptaret, pervec historise se Ali Pashe Tepelenes e sundimit te tij te cilat i jep me hollesi. Megjitheate ato fakte qe jep autori lidhur me Shqiprine dhe shqiptaret, i nxjerr ata protagoniste shume te rendesishem te historise se Ballkanit. Autori evidenton ca te verteta historike per shqiptaret qe shume historiane sidomos ata greke e serbe ose i mohojne ose i shtremberojne ato.

----------


## mallakastrioti

Gerolymatos pohon ne kete liber se shqiptaret dallohen ne mes gjithe popujve te Ballkanit si luftetare te forte e trima dhe se Shqiperia ka nje trashegimi luftarake te fuqishme.(Albania has a powerful military legacy. Pg.113). Ai e argumenton kete me perjudhen e lavdishme te Skenderbeut te cilen e jep shume shkurt, por qe keto veti te ketij populli jane cfaqur per gjate gjithe historise dhe shton se per kete aresye edhe garda perandorake qe mbronte Kryeqytetin e Perandorise Turke si dhe korpusi i pare i ushtrise perbehej prej shqiptareve.( The Albanians were the hardiest and toughest recruits. Pg.116). Autori ne fjale per te argumentuar me tej kete cilesi te shqiptareve shton me tej se kacaket shqiptare u bene shembelltyra dhe modeli i luftetarit per kleftet greke dhe per armatolet por dhe per te gjithe ballkanasit.(The legend of the bravery and success of the Albanian bandit created a model for other Balkan brigands.Pg 118.). Aqe shume admiroheshin shqiptaret per guximin e trimerine e tyre sa qe jo vetem imitoheshin ne veprimtarine e tyre si luftetare, por filloi edhe imitimi i veshjes se tyre me fustanellen e bardhe te toskeve te Shqiperise. Ne shekujt e 18-te e 19-te Kacaket shqiptare, hayduks sllave dhe uskos serbe u bene njeres qe nderoheshin e respektoheshin dhe u thureshin kenge e poezi jo vetem si trima e si mbrojtes te bashkombasve por edhe si patriote meqenese ata prisnin e grabisnin karvanet e ushtrise Turke dhe autori thote se rrenjet e ketij fenomeni ishin ne Shqiperi.( it had its roots in Albania. Pg 112). Keshtu kleftet greke dhe armatolet filluan te vishen me fustanellen e kacakeve toske te Shqiperise por shpejt kjo veshje u perhap dhe e veshen ate masivisht edhe luftetaret e revolucionit Grek dhe me vone ajo u be kostumi kombetar Grek.( The Albanians even set fashion for Balkan warriors with their kilts. Pg 112) .Sot, thote historiani Grek, ky model Shqiptar i veshjes, njihet si kostumi kombetar Grek dhe me krenari ai vishet sot nga rojet qe ruajne Parlamentin Grek. (Today this Albanian fashion.is instantly recognizable as the Greek national costume and its proudly worn by the men guarding Greek Parliament. Pg 113).

----------


## mallakastrioti

Mbi Ali Pashane...nga Gerolymatos:

Ali Pasha was the sum of contradictions: cruel and impetuous one moment and a benefactor to the Christians the next. "The boasted ability of Ali was displayed in subduing the Albanians, cheating the Ottoman government and ruling the Greeks".

Ali Pasha proceeded randomly in any direction provided by circumstance and chance for authority. His first goal was to reduce the CHRISTIAN ALBANIANS OF SULI a group that managed to achieve some measures of independence through a combination of geographic inaccessibility and Orthodox opposition to the Catholic West. The SULIOTS were a branch of THE SOUTHERN ALBANIAN TOSKS and until the 17th c, their territory belonged to an Ottoman timariot (a landholding lord) based in Ioannina. 

When the Venetians gained possession of the Peloponnese through the Treaty of Carlowitz in 1699, however anarchy took over in the rest of the Balkans. ORTHODOX ALBANIANS formed armed bands to defend themselves against brigands whose numbers and activities thrived as a result. Instead of forcing THE CHRISTIAN ALBANIANS to give up their arms, the pashas of Albania and Northern Greece found common cause in combating the Catholic menace that had become established in southern Greece.

By the first quarter of the 18th c, the SULIOTS had been awarded control of a small Christian district in SOUTHERN ALBANIA.

For almost a century, the SULIOTS dominated the surrounding villages and offered protection to CHRISTIAN ALBANIANS who fell victim to the rapacious demands of the Ottoman authorities. The ethos of SULIOT was to fight and war was the only honourable occupation. Suliot women were also trained to use muskets, and on occasion they took part in fighting. Usually, they supported their men by carrying provisions and supplying them with ammunition during the course of the battle.
The lifestyle, of course, left very few means of support, so if protection dues were not forthcoming, the Suliots exacted tribute by force form the nearby Christian villages. By the time Ali Pasha took over Ioannina, there were numerous complains coming from the Christian and Muslims over the frequency of plundering activities and the general lawlessness of the SuliotsThe fact that the Suliots were Christians made it possible for Ali to disguise his motives as a defence of the Sultan.

----------


## mallakastrioti

ALI PASHA, IOANNINA and the GREEK REVOLUTION

By the early 19th c, Ali's machinations had made him the unlikely catalyst for the Greek revolution. His every calculated move, to outmaneuver the Sultan, enhanced the position of the Greek revolutionaries in general and those in Ioannina pashalik in particular. He used Greeks in civil administration and muslim Albanians in the military, and forged a series of complex series of alliances with the French and the British - all in an attempt to consolidtae power in his hands.

During this period, these regions were infested with dozens of outlaw bands that had brought trade almsot to a stand still. As a former bandit, Ali was familiar with the tactics and major hideouts of the brigands. For several years, he waged ruthless campaigns against his former associates and opponents...

Acc. to one writer, T.S.Hughes who in 1819 travelled through the territory administered by Ali Pasha..."There exists at present a security in these dominions...A police is organized, robbers are extirpated, roads and canals are made inpaired, rivers are rendered navigable, so that the merchant can now tranverse the Albanian districts with safety, and traveller with convenience. Agriculture improves, commerce increases; and the whole nation advances, perhaps unconsciously towards higher destinies and greater happiness."

At the end of the 18th c, Ioannina was one of the most urban centres of Greece and Albania. The town had a population of 30.000 and had evolved into a major hub of commerce and banking in the Balkans. Under Alis governance, Ioannina was also transformed into the literary capital of Greece and it soon became a place of refuge for Greeks and other Christians fleeing Ottoman authority. Ali Pasha became almost a patron of the arts and a protector of those persecuted by the Ottomans and Orthodox administrations. He encouraged and supported the founding of schools, colleges, and libraries and provided generous endowments to maintain those institutions. GREEK quickly assumed prominence as the literary language of SOUTHERN ALBANIA and was studied by Christians and Muslims alike. Yet, Ali Pasha had no real interest in either Greek or Albanian nationalism; he was simply using everything in his disposal to degrade the Ottoman authority. If his actions served the interests of the Greek revolutionaries, it was completely unintentional. His only interest was in maintaining and expanding the sphere of the Ioannina pashalik, and to do that, Ali had to eliminate all potential challengers to his rule.

In practical terms, this meant that in addition to destroying the neighbouring Turkish governors and local Turkish notables, he also had to reduce the military capability of the armatoli, squash the quasi-independent ALBANIAN CHRISTIAN villages, and destroy any significant klephts bands that could be used against him.

The demise of the Suliots completed the disarmament of all the Christian villages in the pashalik. Ali Pasha was now virtually the only military power in the region. Over the next 17 years, he continued to consolidate his power, but when he began to exterminate Muslim communities, it became apparent to Sultan that the Old Lion had intentions other than fidelity to the Ottoman empire...

Alis ambition however was not to be constrained by religion, ethnic or cultural scruples. After Sultan declared him a traitor, the wily Pasha resolved to co-opt the Albanians and Greeks into his schemes. He considered himself the natural chief of the Albanian Tosks and he assumed that he could easily become the political leader of the Greeks. Ali was aware of rumours about Greek plans for Revolution, and he was familiar with their desire for their own constitution and general assembly. In fact, he expected to create a strong national feeling in his favour by promising the Greeks a constitution and according to one account he even offered to convert to Orthodoxy to make himself more acceptable as the future head of the Greek State.

Although he was not quite sure of what was meant by constitution or a national assembly, he convened a meeting of Albanian chieftains, Greek notables and Orthodox clergyman. He addressed the assembly in Greek... Ali proceeded to describe his plans for rebellion, and in amore uncharacteristic of the Ottoman ruler, he condescended to ask for their help. He claimed to be opposing the Sultan because he was being persecuted by the viziers of the Sublime Port for his vigilant support of Albanian interests and for the protection he offered the Christians from the ruinous demands of the sultans agents. Albanians agreed with everything what Ali said, the Greek secretaries meanwhile assured Ali that it would be easy to incite the Greeks into a rebellion while the rest of Greek delegates remained silent. Few of them believed the pashas sudden concern for the welfare of the Orthodox. Thus, he was unable to gain a consensus (pages 135-142)

----------


## mallakastrioti

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=i3G3af...e=channel_page
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LTCkAop7QNc
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mUgDln...watch_response
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ABo3PM...e=channel_page

----------


## mallakastrioti

http://books.google.it/books?id=gskt...pacha#PPR11,M1

----------


## Kreksi

Ali Pasha  i Tepelenes  ne faqen e pare te librit  nga Bajroni

----------


## K.i EPERM

Pershendetje
  i kam lexuar disa shkrime te konsulve franqez te cilet ishin tek Ali Pasha(Julien Bessieres dhe F.Pouqueville si dhe mjeku Louis Franck i A.P)dhe sipas shkrimeve te tyre mbi jetën e A.P ata e permendin një perkthyes Shqiptar i cili paska jetuar më parë 15 vite ne Paris dhe sipas tyre paska qenë filozof dhe nga te gjitha bukurit e parisit paska zgjedh Atdheun ,por askund nuk permendet emri i tij;kisha pas deshir ta dij , nese e di dikush emrin e tij (per kurreshtje )flm për mirëkuptim.

Kalofshit mirë

----------


## Kreksi

Ke perplote te dhena per jeten e Ali Pash Tepelenes

Te gjitha keto libra mund ti regjistroni ne kompjuterin tuaj...ose ti vendosni ne ndonje forum...

http://books.google.com/books?pg=PA1...tput=html_text

http://books.google.com/books?prints...hl=fr#PPA39,M1

http://books.google.com/books?pg=PA1...tput=html_text

http://books.google.com/books?id=ats...tput=html_text

----------


## Maars

> Greko-Kanadezi Andre Gerolymatos, professor ne Universitetin Kanadez Simon Fraser University, eshte i specializuar ne historine klasike e moderne, ne ate te luftrave e diplomatike dhe drejton kerkimet historike per Evropen Jugore ne kete universitet.
> .


Pershendetje, 
Ne fakt me sa di une  mbiemri Gerolymatos eshte Arvanitas. Ndoshta edhe profesori i nderuar eshte prej fares sone.

----------


## K.i EPERM

FLM --Kreksi ----

----------

